# A heart felt Thank you



## sachem allison (May 7, 2014)

I know it has been awhile and I should have done this awhile ago. THe forum members are really an amazing group of guys and gals and I would really love to thank you all for your extreme generosity and support. I won't go into too much detail (in keeping with the forum rules). A few months ago , some folks took it upon themselves to start a secret little project and it grew and grew and became a not so secret project. I stayed away from it because it wasn't my idea and I didn't want to taint the project. You guys really stunned me with your generosity. I don't know what I ever did to deserve it but, I want to say thank you. This will help me immensely in getting away from here and getting back home. Someday, I hope to be able to return the favor. For all of you who contributed to the project and all those who gave their moral support, Thank you again. KKFers are the best kind of folks.

Thank you, Son


----------



## mano (May 7, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> I don't know what I ever did to deserve it



Karma


----------



## sachem allison (May 7, 2014)

You, I owe one of the biggest thanks, My brother. Thank you.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 7, 2014)

mano said:


> Karma



lus1:


----------



## sachem allison (May 7, 2014)

and you also, brother!


----------



## apicius9 (May 7, 2014)

Hope things will work out for you, Boss!

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (May 7, 2014)

Hoping to see you on the west coast sooner rather than later--and we WILL have to meet in person!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 7, 2014)

Son, I hope the best for you. I'm glad you get a chance to make change. You deserve it.


----------



## sachem allison (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, brother Bear. Glad you get to make a change also.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 7, 2014)

Its a steep learning curve, training will be a solid three to four weeks, 10 hour days, then I settle into the rotation of 8 on 6 off. Looking forward to it. I'll text you when my new phone gets set up.


----------



## mano (May 7, 2014)

Chris is the true Brother. I hope to see both of you at the ECG. This will be the last one I host.


----------



## 77kath (May 7, 2014)

You got paid back for PIF.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 7, 2014)

There are a lot of people who you have helped over the years Son and there is a great respect for you here. If we could reciprocate just a little of that - then it was our way of saying thanks for being such a great guy and role model. Feel free to stop off in Sconnie on your way West and say Hi.


----------



## brainsausage (May 7, 2014)

You got what you deserve buddy


----------



## Lefty (May 7, 2014)

You are the epitome of selfless. That's why.


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 7, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in karma :doublethumbsup:


----------



## pitonboy (May 8, 2014)

Chris IS the best of us (sometimes, at least)


----------



## ThEoRy (May 9, 2014)

mano said:


> Chris is the true Brother. I hope to see both of you at the ECG. This will be the last one I host.


You said that last year...


----------



## mano (May 9, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> You said that last year...



True, and my wife and son are laughing at me about it.


----------

